# Police Harrassment advice..........



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

So today I was cruising Main Street in the town of Masscops. I got pulled over by a Masscops police officer in a fully-marked 1965 Crvette. Guy ordered me out of my Thinkpad at mousepoint. He pointed his wireless RF mouse at me and told me if I didn't comply with his orders, he was going to call for the street supervisor to come down with his "less than lethal" trackball device. Is this guy crazy? He stated I was travelling the wrong way down Main Street and causing a disturbance. He had another MCPD officer cover him while he searched my Thinkpad and erased some of the tracks I had made in town today. I was so overwhelmed by the Whelen Edge 9000 on his Crvette that i almost had a seizure and peed my pants. I only received a verbal warning because this officer's fishing expedition wasn't as fruitful as I think he hoped it would be. When all was said and done, the officers cleared the stop and told me to smarten up. My budy DJGJ6919374545 told me his dad had warned him about posting on here because some people "bullied him" and got off on moderating his threads. He said another officer on MCPD, "SOT" had threatened to shoot bottle rockets up his ass if he didn't "crawl back under the rock where the rest of the trolls hide out". Do you guys think I have a case for Police Harrassment? DJGJs dad knows OJ Simsons lawyer and he said we could file suit and take away magical powers from some moderators who have nothing better to do than "sharpen Masscops pencils" and "lube Masscops door hinges" all day long.......... Any thought?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

omfg I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

thats gotta be a classic!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

hahahaha if you want good storys ill make a few up


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

:L: :L: Oh man, Gil, you gotta make this a sticky.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

2nd that


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

TacOps said:


> Oh man, Gil, you gotta make this a sticky.





Danman said:


> 2nd that


Done...


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

sweet


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

:|:


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

:L: Hahahahahaha.... wtf?... I think i just pissed myself... Hahahahaha :L:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

count down to banning....


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

lol


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmm, Mod stickied it and laughed, so I think this is safe....But then again Who am I? :mrgreen:


your a hard charging devil dog!!!!!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmm, Mod stickied it and laughed, so I think this is safe....But then again Who am I? :mrgreen:


Heh heh heh, a pea in the "pod", perhaps??


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

this is why i love you, ya douchebag


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you coppers for all your help. After my morning consultation with Martha Coakley I am pretty close to making my decision. I may wait another 17 days to let you know what that is. For now, I have decided to purchase one of those cellular towers that resemble trees, like you see alongside the highway. I have purchased the presidency of SeeMPeeSA and Billerica Emergency Mgmt on Ebay and am about to perform 10,000 hours of community service work for the town of Masscops. For starters, I plan to build a large, penis shaped gazebo for the ken/cuffs wedding gala. Every member that is not incarcerated after the CMPSA lawsuit will be invited to attend. You will all receive your wedding invitations via a thread that I will post, Harry will modify, Val will swear in, and Crvette65 will delete. In the end, no one will get their invites and Ken, Cuffs, and I will have to drink all the Strawberry Kool Aid by ourselves. After I steal all your wedding gifts, I will pocket the cash and fund my SeeMPeeSA statewide radio network. I will next purchase street sweepers for the town and install my newly purchased 9000 jigawatt radios and whelen linear strobe and LED kits....... Friday nights new teen hangout will be on Main Street where SOT and Ken will drag race lawn tractors starting at midnight. The winner of these matches will get a chance to compete in the Saturday night fights at the Afterhours Thread Pub. These fights will always have the main event of municipal vs MSP. Unfortunately it will be the same 3 Munis and 3 Troopers scrapping for top dog each week. There will be a Housing Cop, I mean Police match. Usually Housing Cop will just run his mouth and provoke everyone within earshot but no one will ever really fight him because he is rumored to have a glass jaw. Sunday afternOOns will be amateur day/night at Andys Stripper Heaven. Free vibrating condoms to the first 50 guests. There will be a beer drinking contest when the bOOby bar closes and USMCTrooper will be conducting random roadblocks on the roads leaving the club looking for illegals. Monday nights will be set aside for Trolls in Masscops. They can each compete for bragging rights by means of the town spelling bee. All contestants will be disguised so that SOT can sneak in and pretend to be a newbie now and again just for kicks.

I'm overtired and off to bed........... CIAO


----------



## crimsonwings (Feb 13, 2007)

very creative!


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Sniper said:


> Thank you coppers for all your help. After my morning consultation with Martha Coakley I am pretty close to making my decision. I may wait another 17 days to let you know what that is. For now, I have decided to purchase one of those cellular towers that resemble trees, like you see alongside the highway. I have purchased the presidency of SeeMPeeSA and Billerica Emergency Mgmt on Ebay and am about to perform 10,000 hours of community service work for the town of Masscops. For starters, I plan to build a large, penis shaped gazebo for the ken/cuffs wedding gala. Every member that is not incarcerated after the CMPSA lawsuit will be invited to attend. You will all receive your wedding invitations via a thread that I will post, Harry will modify, Val will swear in, and Crvette65 will delete. In the end, no one will get their invites and Ken, Cuffs, and I will have to drink all the Strawberry Kool Aid by ourselves. After I steal all your wedding gifts, I will pocket the cash and fund my SeeMPeeSA statewide radio network. I will next purchase street sweepers for the town and install my newly purchased 9000 jigawatt radios and whelen linear strobe and LED kits....... Friday nights new teen hangout will be on Main Street where SOT and Ken will drag race lawn tractors starting at midnight. The winner of these matches will get a chance to compete in the Saturday night fights at the Afterhours Thread Pub. These fights will always have the main event of municipal vs MSP. Unfortunately it will be the same 3 Munis and 3 Troopers scrapping for top dog each week. There will be a Housing Cop, I mean Police match. Usually Housing Cop will just run his mouth and provoke everyone within earshot but no one will ever really fight him because he is rumored to have a glass jaw. Sunday afternOOns will be amateur day/night at Andys Stripper Heaven. Free vibrating condoms to the first 50 guests. There will be a beer drinking contest when the bOOby bar closes and USMCTrooper will be conducting random roadblocks on the roads leaving the club looking for illegals. Monday nights will be set aside for Trolls in Masscops. They can each compete for bragging rights by means of the town spelling bee. All contestants will be disguised so that SOT can sneak in and pretend to be a newbie now and again just for kicks.
> 
> I'm overtired and off to bed........... CIAO


.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

ha! good one wg!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

That was Great!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

indeed


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao sniper!:jestera:


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

hilarious. no other word to describe it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You forgot to give me my credz.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

lol


----------



## D1 (Apr 17, 2005)

Great job. Very creative..


----------

